# 12 part YouTube video of the Canadian Black Watch



## Red Hackle (5 Apr 2009)

Hello; Here is a You Tube video 12 parts  covering the history of the Canadian Black Watch . Footage of the 67 Tattoo, WWI, WWII, Korea, Cyprus, Trooping of the Colours in Montreal, the Disbandment Parade in Gagetown. This is very historic rare film footage covering this Great Regiment.  please just follow this link to get you going on part one.     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RflepY0UC4k

Cheers,


----------



## exspy (6 Apr 2009)

RH,

Just watched the first three parts of your video on youtube.  I remember watching this show on CBC in the fall of 1970 as a young lad.  Until now I hadn't realized it was made in colour.  The clips of the 1967 Centennial Tattoo in part 1 took me back.

It was very interesting to see the interview of the noted Great War author and veteran Will Bird in part 2, speaking about his experiences in Passchendaele.  I was also amazed that the RHC counts the VC won by Milton Gregg as one of theirs, although they acknowledge that Gregg was with the RCR when he won it!  There is a poignant moment when Gregg's name and portrait are presented and the narrator (Colonel Paul Hutchison) exclaims 'every Canadian knows who Gregg is'.  I wonder if the same could be said of Gregg today?

The CBC produced this programme to commemorate the disbandment of the two regular battalions of the RHC.  It was at the time of the 1970 disbandments and reductions made in the forces.  I watched a similar programme made for the Canadian Guards disbandment, but I don't think anything was done by CBC to commemorate the QOR, FGH or 4 RCHA.

RH, I have to ask where you got the tape or disc of this programme to put on youtube?  Is it available from the NFB or CBC archives?  I would very much like to have my own copy available to view on the big screen.

Can't wait for the next nine parts, especially the disbandment parade.  I remember the troops marching on and off through the regimental archway entrance, and that the parade square was lined with APCs.

Cheers,
Dan.

PS: Why oh why FishyMcNuggets?


----------



## Red Hackle (6 Apr 2009)

Hi Dan;

Really happy that you appreciate it so much. It is an important part of our history.

 I have a copy of a video tape that was copied from the original film " The Ladies From Hell " My father-in-law was the C.O. on parade Col. Scotty Morrison, he gave me a copy. I've tried to track down the original but to no avail sorely.

Yes I wish there was something in the way of film footage for the other Regiments that were tossed aside. Very sad.

Why fishymcnuggets.... I tried every possible darn name to use on youtube and all seemed to be taken,  in frustration this popped into my head. 

Cheers, Ken


----------



## exspy (6 Apr 2009)

Ken,

THE Scotty Morrison?  The last CO of the Black Watch and the first CO of 2 RCR in Gagetown?  The stories you must have.

As I recall from reading an autobiography of an RHC Sergeant at the time, CFHQ (in its wisdom) decided that re-outfitting the RHC to RCR in Army uniform would not be cost effective with the 18 month and counting deadline to re-clothe everyone in CF green, so the battalion was completely outfitted in CF green by the time of the official redesignation.  This happened about 3 weeks after the parade that's on the video.

Bad day for the Watch, turned into sassenachs and forced to wear the new CF uniform all on the same day.  Some of the old traditions never went away though, like having a pipe band.  The young gentlemen with whom I was commissioned in 1977 who went to 2 RCR all showed up at the Regimental Indoctrination Course in London carrying Black Watch officer's ashplants (or whatever they were called) and were not allowed to blouse their work dress uniform into shined combat boots like the rest of us (which was very much in vogue at the time).  Their CO had made the proclamation that combat boots were for combat uniform!  So with plain cuffed pants and walking with ashplants, the officers of 2 RCR still kept themselves different from the rest of us.  I think they might have even still been wearing brogues!  I wonder what it's like now.

Ken, go on, please tell us some Scotty stories.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Red Hackle (6 Apr 2009)

Hi Dan; 

Yes there many stories. Col. Scotty Morrison is and always has been a true gentleman. He loved his men and always Commanded by example and because of that he was very much respected by his men. He just made things happen and never looked for recognition. Once in Korea as a young Lt. there was a soldier wounded he stepped on mine in a minefield, Scotty just went out, picked the soldier up and put him over his shoulder and walked out. Another time he needed a jeep in Korea and there was none to be had so he managed to get a case of gin and he traded the gin for a jeep from an American Sgt. 

During his stay at Fort Bragg as a liaison officer during the Vietnam War he talked a couple of U.S. Army Officers to jump with kilts on, Regimental of course, so as it turns out there was a large  crowd watching, wives included with cameras going , looking up all you could see were three bare arses come floating down.

Yes I could go on . Thanks for your interest Dan I will pass on your regards to Scotty I will see him this weekend.

Cheers, Ken


----------



## Red Hackle (6 Apr 2009)

Hi Dan; Sorry forgot to add that if you want to download any videos from YouTube here is some free software to do that http://download.cnet.com/YouTube-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html?tag=contentBody;mostPopTwoColWrap

This may help with regards to getting a copy of "Ladies From Hell" all the best.

Ken


----------

